# Angelhaken in Vergleichsbildern



## Minimax

Liebe Kollegen,

hier mal ein Thread der sich auf Vergleichsbilder von Haken konzentrieren soll. Ihr kennt das: Im Netz und onlineshpos sieht man Haken immer nur ohne Massstab oder Vergleiche zu anderen Modellen, und Typbezeichnungen wie Kamagatsu-Sukiyaki-Specialist-Multilaser-3232095240-CVEPJJ-32424-Limerick-Edition sind nicht so super intuitiv.Es geht also darum, relativ vergleichbare Photos von verschiedenen Haken zu posten, so das wir uns ein Bild machen können.

Der User @geomas hat im Ükel thread einmal ganz pragmatisch begonnen, 5-6 verschiedene Haken auf Kästchenpapier nebeienanderzulegen und die Auswahl abzufotographieren, ich hab dann mitgemacht. (*Geo gebührt also der Lorbeer und Dank!*)Das war für uns Ükles sehr nützlich, so konnten wir gemeinsam über Produkte sprechen die wir nicht kannten, oder auch mal welche bestellen, die wir nicht mit eigenen Augen imRegal gesehen haben.

Jetzt haben wir die bisherigen wenigen Bilder aus den Tiefen des Ükels rausgefischt und posten sie hier, ich schätze sie können interessant sein. Was wirklich toll wäre, wenn sich das vermehren würde- es braucht ja nicht viel, 4-6 Haken und Kästchenpapier, und schon wächst unsere kleine, chaotische Vergleichssammlung.

Ich schlage vor: Ein Post gerne mit Erläuterungen, ein Bild mehrerer Exemplare auf Kästchenpapier, und dazwischen nicht zuviel Diskussion, eher wie so ein Fangbildthread: Das ist kein Review- oder Diskussionsthread, es geht nur um vergleichbare Bilder von Haken, diskutieren und fachsimpeln könne wir ja anderenorts. So bleibt auch die Bildersammlung kompakt und überschaubar,
vielen Dank,
Euer
Minimax

EDIT: Ich leg mal los mit den Bildern..


----------



## Minimax

*courtesy of @geomas*
vlnr.
Drennan Sweetcorn 10
Drennan Superspecialist 10
Gamakatsu A1 Team Feeder Circle Power 10
Gamakatsu LS-2210S 10
Kamasan B520 10
Kamasan Animal (eyed,barbed) 10


----------



## Minimax

courtesy of @geomas 
vlnr.
Drennan Carbon Feeder 18
Drennan Super Spade 16
Drennan Super Spade 14
Gamakatsu Powe Carp 16
Drennan Wide Gape Specialist 16


----------



## Minimax

*




vlnr:
Drennan Carbon Feeder 14
Drennan Carbon Feeder 12
Drennan Specimen Eyed 12
Kamasan B938 Wide gape Specialist 14
Korum Xpert power Micro Barbed 14
Korum CS Hair Rig Barbless 14*


----------



## Minimax

vlnr.:
Drennan Carbon Feeder 14
Drennan Sweetcorn 14
Colmic Hayabusa H.CHN122 14
Korum CS Hair Rig Hooks Barbless 14
Guru QM1 Barbless 14
Profiblinker Wahnsinnshaken (du meine Güte..) 14


----------



## Drillsucht69

Eine sehr gute Idee  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Minimax

vlnr:
Drennan Carbon Feeder 14
Colmic Hayabusa H.CHN122 Nickel 10
Colmic Hayabusa H.CHN122 Nickel 8
Gamakatsu LS-3310G 8
Gamakatsu LS-3310G 6


----------



## rhinefisher

Hey MM - klasse...


----------



## rutilus69

Na dann mache ich mal weiter hier. 
Mein momentaner Lieblings - Haken, der Preston KKM-B (Öhr und ohne Widerhaken)





Raster: 5mm


----------



## Kochtopf

14 und 16 sind kaum zu unterscheiden für mich


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Hey gut!! Endlich noch ein richtiger separater Tackle Hakenthread! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ich gehe mal vom 5mm Vergleichsmaß aus 

Größere Haken als die Winzlinge wären aber auch nicht schlecht ...


----------



## rutilus69

Kochtopf schrieb:


> 14 und 16 sind kaum zu unterscheiden für mich


der 16er ist auch wirklich nur minimal kürzer im Schenkel als der 14er


----------



## rutilus69

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Hey gut!! Endlich noch ein richtiger separater Tackle Hakenthread!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ich gehe mal vom 5mm Vergleichsmaß aus
> 
> Größere Haken als die Winzlinge wären aber auch nicht schlecht ...


jepp. die Punkte sind im 5mm Raster.
Momentan fische ich diese Haken nicht gröber


----------



## rutilus69

Noch was kleines, der Owner Furansu 50560:


----------



## rutilus69

Und noch der Gamakatsu F31:


----------



## geomas

Exoten im Vergleich:




links Plättchenhaken Duel K616 in Größe _*5*_ (!), rechts Öhrhaken Gamakatsu 6362 in Größe 16


----------



## dieangeln

Servus,

klasse gemacht.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

So ich habe ja schon angekündigt eine kleine Auswahl meiner Haken hier einzustellen, hier sind sie also:

Die Haken sind auf *Milimeterpapier *





Gamakatsu LS-2210S in den Größen 16 - 8 ,klassische Feederhaken
Edit: Ich seh grad das der 14er etwas verschoben ist.  





Gamakatsu LS-5314N in der Größe 8 - 2 
In der Größe 4: oben versilbert unten Nickel





Oben: Jaxon Sumato HY-HDA06, identischer Haken wie der Gamakatsu nur weniger Qualitativ verarbeitet

Unten: Gamakatsu LS-5314F in Nickel






Oben: DAM Sumo, diese Haken hab ich mir in den 90ern gekauft und immer gern gefischt. Dieser auf den Bild ist leider mein aller letzter dieser Haken. Wer noch solche hat bitte bei mir melden.

Mitte: Gamakatsu LS-5314N, mein Ersatzmodell für die DAM Sumo

Unten: Owner Cutting Point Modell 5110-071, alternative zum LS-5314N


----------



## Minimax

@dawurzelsepp cool, vielen Dank für den Beitrag!


----------



## geomas

Kreishaken und „semi-Kreishaken” - der Mustad ist wohl ein echter Circle Hook
Pardon, mein Millimeter-Papier ist momentan unauffindbar


----------



## geomas

...und weil ich gerade dabei bin - mittelgroße Friedfischexoten:






Pardon, die Beschriftung ist ne Katastrophe


----------



## Nordlichtangler

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Die Haken sind auf *Milimeterpapier*


finde ich saugut  und optimal !


----------



## dawurzelsepp

@geomas @Minimax 
Wenn gewünscht kann ich "meine Exoten" und oldies auch noch einstellen.....kann aber wider etwas dauern bis ich alle fertig hab.


----------



## Kochtopf

1. Ali Haken Größe #4

2. VMC 7054TR Größe 2 (oder 2/0?)

3. Owner Carp Taff CT-4 AYA Größe 4

4. und 5. Drennan Specimen Micro Barbed in 6 und 10

*ed* Nr. 2 korrigiert, die Widerhakenanordnung auf dem Schenkel spricht gegen Gamakatsu


----------



## alexpp

Ich hatte diese Aufnahme im Thread "Brassenhaken mit Öhr" gepostet, nun nochmal hier.
Gesucht hatte ich besonders stabile Haken mit Öhr, die bis zu 5kg aushalten.
Getestet Haken Gr.4: 9297 und 7139 beginnen bei ca. 3kg sich zu verformen, 7102 ab. ca 5kg.
Von den Vanadium Haken 7102 für Barben noch Gr.8 (nicht auf dem Bild) dazu gekauft, die bleiben auch nach Kontakt mit Steinen länger scharf.


----------



## Kochtopf

@Rebecca Hoffmann könnte man den Thread oben anpinnen, bitte? Er ist zu nützlich um zu verdampfen.


----------



## geomas

Restposten-Oldies (sorry, mein Millimeter-Papier hat sich versteckt)


----------



## Rebecca Hoffmann

Kochtopf schrieb:


> @Rebecca Hoffmann könnte man den Thread oben anpinnen, bitte? Er ist zu nützlich um zu verdampfen.



Ist angepinnt


----------



## Kochtopf

Rebecca Hoffmann schrieb:


> Ist angepinnt


Du bist die besteste Rebecca Hoffmann die je im AB tätig war! Vielen Dank


----------



## Rebecca Hoffmann

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Du bist die besteste Rebecca Hoffmann die je im AB tätig war! Vielen Dank



Sowieso. Als allereinzigste besteste Rebecca Hoffmann hier...


----------



## geomas

Ein paar 14er:





Die beiden Gamakatsus links hab ich recht frisch und kann noch nichts über ihre tatsächliche „Fisch-Zugkraft” aussagen.
Der 2210 ist ne bekannte Größe (ein super Haken!), der Drennan Super Spade unfaßbar stabil und der alte Gamakatsu rechts wirklich zart für einen 14er.

PS: Sorry, der Schattenwurf am Schreibtisch macht die Haken optisch dickdrahtiger, als sie sind.

Zum „schneller Finden” im Angelladen-Regal oder im www:


----------



## feederbrassen

Formvergleich Gamakatsu 2210 links 
und Preston N30. 
Beide in der Größe 12


----------



## Kochtopf

Aliexpress Haken, Größe ist vergleichbar mit 10 und 12


----------



## cyborg8

PS: Der Owner Chika fällt verhältnismäßig klein aus. Ist aber schon richtig eingeordnet - auf der Packung steht Größe 18.


----------



## Mescalero

Millimeterpapier nicht auffindbar....
Man erkennt aber auch so die ziemlichen Unterschiede, es sind alles #20 Gamakatsu.
	

		
			
		

		
	





- LS-1010B
- F39
- LS-1100NS
- LS-2210S (v.l.)


----------



## Mescalero

Verschiedene #16 Haken:
	

		
			
		

		
	





oben
- AliExpress (als „1#“ bezeichnet)
- Gamakatsu LS-2210S
- Gamakatsu LS-1060NS

unten
- Owner Furansu
- Gamakatsu LS-1810N
- Guru F1
- Owner Chika


----------



## Kochtopf

Mescalero schrieb:


> Verschiedene #16 Haken:
> - AliExpress (als „1#“ bezeichnet)


Bist du mit dem Haken zufrieden? Bis auf Wurmhaken waren bisher alle einzelhaken von Ali mumpf und stumpf


----------



## Mescalero

Die sind wirklich sauscharf! Und barbless, ich kann dir welche zum Ausprobieren schicken. Dass man für den Preis von zehn Owner hier eine Tüte mit 100 Stk. bekommt, muss sicher nicht extra erwähnt werden...


----------



## summa4ever

In Ergänzung zu Kochtopfs Haken habe ich hier die DONQL Haken 5-12












						1.86€ |DONQL 100pcs/Box High Carbon Stahl angelhaken Karpfen Angeln Jig Kopf für Fly angeln Zubehör Barbed jig haken 3 #   12#|Angelhaken|   - AliExpress
					

Smarter Shopping, Better Living!  Aliexpress.com




					de.aliexpress.com
				





Dazu noch Wurmhaken von der gleichen Firma:




In den kleinen Ausführungen könnten die Haltehaken für die Würme etwas größer sein, aber passt schon.









						3.62€ |DONQL 50 stücke Carbon Stahl Stacheldraht Angelhaken Angelhaken Jig Kopf Fishooks Meer Wurm Karpfen Einzel Kreis Angelhaken für karpfen Fisch|Angelhaken|   - AliExpress
					

Smarter Shopping, Better Living!  Aliexpress.com




					de.aliexpress.com


----------



## geomas

Hatte heute beim Angeln mit Breadpunch (10, selten 12mm) auffällig wenig Fehlbisse. Neben der Montage könnte evtl. der Haken ein Grund dafür sein.
Benutzt habe ich den 8er Fine Feeder von Gamakatsu:





Auch der 6er ist vergleichsweise zierlich und für „meine Warnow-Plötz” sicher nicht zu groß.
Der 16er ist mir vom Draht her zu dünn, auch wenn die Größe reizvoll ist für 2 Maden oder ähnlich kleine Köder (hab ihn probiert und zu oft aufgebogen bei kleineren Hängern).


----------



## Professor Tinca

geomas schrieb:


> Hatte heute beim Angeln mit Breadpunch (10, selten 12mm) auffällig wenig Fehlbisse. Neben der Montage könnte evtl. der Haken ein Grund dafür sein.
> Benutzt habe ich den 8er Fine Feeder von Gamakatsu:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Auch der 6er ist vergleichsweise zierlich und für „meine Warnow-Plötz” sicher nicht zu groß.
> Der 16er ist mir vom Draht her zu dünn, auch wenn die Größe reizvoll ist für 2 Maden oder ähnlich kleine Köder (hab ihn probiert und zu oft aufgebogen bei kleineren Hängern).




Steht da auch eine Nummer drauf?
Sowas wie LS 1810 z.B.?


----------



## Mescalero

Die haben keinen der üblichen Codes.
https://images.app.goo.gl/NJWvcdk26vWXqVG87


----------



## geomas

innen Gamakatsu A1 Team Feeder Circle Power Größe 6
außen Gamakatsu Octopus Circle Größe 2


----------



## Mescalero

Winzhaken

Leider ist nicht nur mein Millimeterpapier weg, jetzt ist sogar das Fünfmillimeterpapier verschollen.
	

		
			
		

		
	





v.l.n.r.
oben:
1. LS-1010B (22)
2. LS-1310N (26)
3. LS-1040R (26)

unten:
4. LS-1030S (22)
5. LS-1040R (22) - alle Gamakatsu
6. Tiemco Shrimphaken in 18, wegen der Symmetrie

Ganz rechts zum Größenvergleich ein Gamakatsu LS-3430 in der Größe 12


----------



## Mescalero




----------



## Professor Tinca

Mescalero schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 347650




Der Moderlieschennhaken fetzt!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Mescalero schrieb:


> Leider ist nicht nur mein Millimeterpapier weg, jetzt ist sogar das Fünfmillimeterpapier verschollen.


Einfachste Lösung im PC-Zeitalter: Es gibt Vorlagen zum Ausdrucken, auf einem S/W Laser kommt ganz passabel was raus.
(Wenn man denn nicht dauernd mit 5mm Kästschenpapier oder Spiralblöcken zu tun hat.)

Für mich gehört das inzwischen zu dem Hilfsmaterial für Fotos, da sind schon diverse Tischdecken und Kästchen gelandet.
So wäre 1mm Raster Papier oder vlt. sogar 0.5mm Raster (1200dpi Laser vlt.) hierfür sehr passend.

Die Hakenformen kommen jedenfalls auch so rüber!


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Der Moderlieschennhaken fetzt!


Vor allem beim rein 2-händischen Anbinden!


----------



## Minimax

Oben: Drennan Super Specialist micro barbed Grösse 8.
Unten: Drennan Specimen micro barbed Grössen 6 bis 12.
Anm.: Die beiden 8er Exemplare sind in natura praktisch nicht zu unterscheiden.


----------



## geomas

Hier ein paar 4er und 6er Haken, hoffentlich könnt Ihr über die Defizite im graphischen Bereich hinwegsehen.
An dem 4er Gamakatsu LS-3390B (ist seit Jahren nicht mehr im Handel) hatte ich neulich einen Ükel auf Brotfleocke, korrekt gehakt.


----------



## daci7

Die Gamakatsu LS-1810B und die A1 Fine Feeder sind mMn bombig fürs schwerere matchen. Da hab ich bisher nichts vergleichbares gefunden!


----------



## Hecht100+

Sehr langschenkelig und auch sehr dünn, Omura Hooks. Erprobung steht noch aus.*



*


----------



## Professor Tinca

Sind das Fliegenhaken?


----------



## Hecht100+

Ne, ich habe die gekauft um alte kleine Wobbler von Drilling auf Einzelhaken umzubauen. Werden von FTM vertrieben. Kann sie mir aber auch gut für eine grosse Flocke vorstellen.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Das nach innen gebogene Öhr sieht dafür irgendwie falsch aus.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> um alte kleine Wobbler von Drilling auf Einzelhaken umzubauen



Dafür gehen die nicht.
Gerade für Wobbler sollten doch die Öhre um 90° verdreht stehen und nicht so. Sonst stehen die Haken ja quer am Wobbler und er läuft nicht mehr richtig!!
Dafür sind mit die Gamakatsu 3423f am liebsten.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Werden von *FTM *vertrieben



Aber gut, woher sollen die FoPu Angler das wissen?
Die benutzen den Haken bestimmt für Glitterteig oder Wachsmottenlarvenbündel.


----------



## Mescalero

Die sehen schon wie typische Streamerhaken aus. Zu kleinen Clouser Minnows oder Buggern passt auch die Größe für Forellen, da schließt sich der Kreis zu FTM (vielleicht).
 Aber sicher gehen die auch für alle möglichen anderen Methoden.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Wenn man kleine passende und stabile Sprengringe hat, ist das alles kein Problem, man kann ja 2 Sprengringe nehmen, was bei der Fraktion der richtigen Hüpfer auch nur nützt.
Das Problem ist meist die Öhrgröße - Innendurchmesser zu Sprengringstärke, da habe ich auch nur die in Hakenbogenebene liegenden  Großohren von Gamakatsu wirklich gerne montiert.

Wobei ich an Wobblern mit relativ kleinen "Ersatzdrillingen" unzufrieden bin, am Endring von Blinker und Spinner geht durchaus, ist manchmal auch die echte Rettung gegen Hänger.


----------



## Blueser

Mescalero schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 347650


Der ideale Wurmhaken, also, um Tauwürmer zu fangen ...


----------



## geomas

Der VMC hat das deutlich größere Öhr. Preislich liegt er klar über dem weitverbreiteten Gamakatsu.


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Sehr schön!


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich schlage vor: Ein Post gerne mit Erläuterungen, ein Bild mehrerer Exemplare auf Kästchenpapier, und dazwischen nicht zuviel Diskussion, eher wie so ein Fangbildthread: Das ist kein Review- oder Diskussionsthread, es geht nur um vergleichbare Bilder von Haken, diskutieren und fachsimpeln könne wir ja anderenorts. So bleibt auch die Bildersammlung kompakt und überschaubar,
> vielen Dank




Diskussionen wären wohl im Ükel besser aufgehoben.


----------



## Kochtopf

Zweimal Haken aus dem Hause Drennan, zweimal Größe 14. Bei genauerer Betrachtung fällt auf, dass das Bogen des Specimen geringfügig (und damit meine ich kaum erkennbar) größer ist als der des Super Specialist. Dies dürfte den Kohl nicht fett machen insofern glaub ich dass es egal ist welchen von beiden man nutzt


----------



## Nordlichtangler

Also ich will ja nicht meckern, auch nicht über deine Foto oder Cam-Bedienkünste,
aber die sehen nicht sehr spitz und scharf aus.  
Bei Gr.14 saublöd, weil da geht nachschleifen sehr schlecht.

Nochmal ne Macroaufnahme oder Mikroskopmodus dazu?

Gerade geschaut, das ist doch die gleiche Type wie bei Minimax in #49, nur kleiner.
Der rechte wäre dann einfach eine Fehlpressung in der Schränkung.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Drennans sehen immer so aus. Sind ja keine Owner.....


----------



## Kochtopf

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Also ich will ja nicht meckern, auch nicht über deine Foto oder Cam-Bedienkünste,
> aber die sehen nicht sehr spitz und scharf aus.
> Bei Gr.14 saublöd, weil da geht nachschleifen sehr schlecht.
> 
> Nochmal ne Macroaufnahme oder Mikroskopmodus dazu?


Die sind scharf und spitz, keine Bange  klar sind es keine Owner aber sie kosten eben auch nicht soviel und sind dennoch bewährte gute Haken. Bevor ich nachschärfe schmeiss ich die Haken lieber weg


----------



## Professor Tinca

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Bevor ich nachschärfe schmeiss ich die Haken lieber weg



Ja das ist klar.
Das hat man früher gemacht als noch schwierig Ersatz zu kaufen.


----------



## Andal

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ja das ist klar.
> Das hat man früher gemacht als noch schwierig Ersatz zu kaufen.


...und hatte dann nachgeschärfte Haken, die es auch nicht brachten.


----------



## Professor Tinca

Jupp.


----------



## geomas

3 eher dünndrahtige Öhrhaken und dazu die mir neuen Owner Chinta





Layout und Beschriftung sind nicht ideal

Der Owner 53117 Pint Hook ist deutlich zarter als die Mosquito und B983.
Der Mosquito ist etwas kleiner und etwas weniger „wide gape” als der Kamasan B983 Wide Gape Specialist.

Den Owner 50340 Chinta (wird wohl als Brassenhaken vermarktet) kann ich mir besser auf Plötz, Brassen vorstellen als auf Döbel.


----------



## dawurzelsepp

Schleien Haken





Aktualisierung der LS 5314F


----------



## Mescalero

#tanago

Zum Fischen auf Micros, gedacht für die Tanago-(Bitterling) Angelei. 
Links ein „New Half Moon“, in der Mitte ein „Smallest“ beide von Owner. Rechts zum Größenvergleich ein Gamakatsu 2210 in der Größe 20.


----------



## Tobias85

Owner 50044 ISEAMA-RV Gr. 4 und 6
Gamakatsu Competition G1-105 Gr. 12
Guru LWG Spade Gr. 14 (barbless)


----------



## Edelfisch

Hi,



summa4ever schrieb:


> In Ergänzung zu Kochtopfs Haken habe ich hier die DONQL Haken 5-12
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.86€ |DONQL 100pcs/Box High Carbon Stahl angelhaken Karpfen Angeln Jig Kopf für Fly angeln Zubehör Barbed jig haken 3 #   12#|Angelhaken|   - AliExpress
> 
> 
> Smarter Shopping, Better Living!  Aliexpress.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> de.aliexpress.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dazu noch Wurmhaken von der gleichen Firma:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In den kleinen Ausführungen könnten die Haltehaken für die Würme etwas größer sein, aber passt schon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3.62€ |DONQL 50 stücke Carbon Stahl Stacheldraht Angelhaken Angelhaken Jig Kopf Fishooks Meer Wurm Karpfen Einzel Kreis Angelhaken für karpfen Fisch|Angelhaken|   - AliExpress
> 
> 
> Smarter Shopping, Better Living!  Aliexpress.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> de.aliexpress.com


ich bin im anderen Thread auf diese Haken aufmerksam gemacht worden.
Gerne würde ich mir mal ein paar Modelle und Größen bestellen. Die Größen fürs Friedfischangeln kann ich über die Hakenbreiten ermitteln.

Nun kenne ich mich mit Dropshotangeln gar nicht aus.
Falls jemand die benötigten Größen einschätzen kann, würde ich gerne wissen, welche Größen ihr zum Dropshotten auf Barsch 
a) mit Wurm und
b) mit Gummi 
wählen würdet?

Benötigt man zum Dropshotten mit Wurm überhaupt einen Wurmhaken oder hat er beim Dropshotten eher weniger Vorteile als beim "normalen" Angeln mit Wurm?



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Aliexpress Haken, Größe ist vergleichbar mit 10 und 12
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 332183


Haben die einzelnen Hakenmodell von diesem Hersteller DONQL eigentlich eine Modellbezeichnung?
Wie haben sich diese Haken denn zwischenzeitlich bewährt?


----------



## geomas

Garbolino-Häkchen bereichern erstmalig meine Angeltasche


----------



## Kochtopf

Edelfisch schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> ich bin im anderen Thread auf diese Haken aufmerksam gemacht worden.
> Gerne würde ich mir mal ein paar Modelle und Größen bestellen. Die Größen fürs Friedfischangeln kann ich über die Hakenbreiten ermitteln.
> 
> Nun kenne ich mich mit Dropshotangeln gar nicht aus.
> Falls jemand die benötigten Größen einschätzen kann, würde ich gerne wissen, welche Größen ihr zum Dropshotten auf Barsch
> a) mit Wurm und
> b) mit Gummi
> wählen würdet?
> 
> Benötigt man zum Dropshotten mit Wurm überhaupt einen Wurmhaken oder hat er beim Dropshotten eher weniger Vorteile als beim "normalen" Angeln mit Wurm?
> 
> 
> Haben die einzelnen Hakenmodell von diesem Hersteller DONQL eigentlich eine Modellbezeichnung?
> Wie haben sich diese Haken denn zwischenzeitlich bewährt?


Jetzt erst gesehen.

Völlig Mumpf und stumpf in die Tonne gewandert


----------



## geomas

Gab neue Haken heute, einige meiner Lieblingsmodelle fehlen im Vergleich, die sind temporär abgängig*.
Falls jemand nen direkten 1:1-Vergleich von 2 Haken braucht - bitte per Unterhaltung anschreiben, kann ich dann bei Gelegenheit gerne noch mal knipsen.
Das Layout ist furchtbar, sorry.


*) vermutlich im Futter meiner Lieblingsjacke verschwunden oder in der Waschmaschine...


PS: Trivia: das von @Nordlichtangler erwünschte Millimeter-Papier stammt offenbar original aus meiner Schulzeit - auf der Rückseite steht noch ne alte Mathe-Aufgabe...


----------



## Mescalero

Die Gamakatsu A1 und LS-1810 sind doch identisch, oder?


----------



## geomas

Mescalero schrieb:


> Die Gamakatsu A1 und LS-1810 sind doch identisch, oder?


Sie sind sich sehr ähnlich, aber nicht identisch:






Auch mit ner Lupe sind die Unterschiede nicht gravierend. Sorry für den Staub auf dem Foto (DDR-Millimeterpapier).

PS: was man schlecht sieht: der Fine Feeder scheint mir stärker geschränkt zu sein. Und aus der Praxis: die 14er kommen mit Alanden und Brassen um die 50cm an die Grenzen (biegen im Zweifel auf, hatte ich ein paar Mal, wohl im Kescher bei „schlagenden Fischen”).
Für die gezielte Döbelei würde ich nur 8er oder 6er nehmen, keine kleineren Haken. Das gilt auch für andere etwas stärkere Fische.


----------



## Minimax

Gamakatsu LS-5213N





Generischer Wurm/Naturköderhaken mit Öhr:

Spitze gerade, leicht geschränkt, Widerhaken, runder Bogen, langer Schenkel mit 2 Miniwiderhaken, gerades Öhr. Vernickelt, mittlere Drahtstärke.


----------



## Hecht100+

Wurmhaken mit Öhr, Firma ist mir unbekannt, mal probieren. Abgepackt mit 15 Haken.


----------



## Mescalero

Das ist ein gar nicht mal unbedeutender, namhafter Hersteller. Die haben nur keinen europäischen Vertrieb soviel ich weiß und sind deshalb relativ unbekannt.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt

Ich belebe diesen Thread mal wieder, weil ich einen Haken gefunden habe, wo ich nicht weiß, ob das ein Spezialhaken ist bzw. nur für größere Friedfische geeignet ist.  
Es handelt sich um den Haken rechts, der so eine geschwungene, bauchige Form hat.
Für welche Köder ist er optimal geeignet?


----------



## Professor Tinca

Ist ähnlich dem Gamakatsu Worm 39 und dem Illex Finesse Downshot. Kann man zB  gut zum Dropshoten verwenden aber in kleinerer Größe auch zum Feedern oder universal.
Ich benutze diese Form auch für's Döbelangeln mit Schwimmbrot.


----------



## geomas

moderner „Commercial-Stipphaken” im Vergleich zu Klassikern


----------

